# Solved: microsoft office 2007 hybrid



## codhead (Jan 20, 2008)

hi there very one i switched my laptop on this morning and it was installing microsoft office hybrid does any one know what this is . i am at a loss
running vista 64 bit:


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Office Professional Hybrid 2007 is an OEM medialess sku. Basically, the OEM 
(Original Equipment Manufacturer -- the computer manufacturer, for all 
intents and purposes) can make one drive image with the Hybrid sku, and the 
customer would activate one of these 4 Office options, depending on which 
key they are given/purchase:

1. Office Basic + Office Pro 60 day trial. (The Pro features and apps go 
into reduced functionality mode after 60 days. But the Office Basic apps / 
features would continue to work.)

2. Office Small Business Edition + Office Pro 60 day trial. (Same as 
above -- the Pro features/apps go into reduced functionality after 60 days, 
but the SBE apps/features continue to work.)

3. Office Pro (the full installed Office Pro)

4. Office Pro 60 day trial.


----------



## codhead (Jan 20, 2008)

thank you for your time
cheers cochead


----------

